# Any try the club soda algae bomb?



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Apparently adding a bunch of (plain) club soda to a tank with only plants will have the effect of adding tons of CO2 to the tank for a few hours, and will kill off algae and inverts while leaving the plants unharmed. Anyone try this?


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

I've seen threads from people who did. I have a hideous mess of blanket algae in a 10G. I'm debating dropping the bomb, but can't seem to get all the shrimp and snails out...


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm actually wanting to try it on my 20 gal container pond. After I remove the fish first, of course. The algae in that thing is staggering...but the fish look amazing from all the live goodies that live in the algae :/


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kehy said:


> I'm actually wanting to try it on my 20 gal container pond. After I remove the fish first, of course. The algae in that thing is staggering...but the fish look amazing from all the live goodies that live in the algae :/


Isn't it funny how that works? My 20 tall is hideous atm, I'm actually tearing it down for a rescape tomorrow, yet the otos and corys are fat and happy? ? At least someone's enjoying all the algae! 
Think this soda bomb would be effective in a 5 gal bucket with no light or flow? ?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Why don't you just try adding CO2 via a diffuser. It has better results and it won't kill your fish unless you add too much.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Why don't you just try adding CO2 via a diffuser. It has better results and it won't kill your fish unless you add too much.


See: pond. Also, no co2 or Excel :/ 
Broke college student is moving back home, but can afford club soda


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I would use seltzer water. Club soda usually has some sodium bicarbonate in it as well, while seltzer water is just plain carbonated water.

Granted, the sodium levels wouldn't go up too much if you used club soda but, if unchecked, the sodium levels can get pretty high. 

Either way, they are the same price here in NC, so I'd just err on the side of caution.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Kehy said:


> See: pond. Also, no co2 or Excel :/
> Broke college student is moving back home, but can afford club soda


Is it really 20 gallons or is that a typo?


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Is it really 20 gallons or is that a typo?


It's a 20 gallon container pond. I did mention that, if you read the previous responses.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I've just always imagined that a pond is much larger than 20 gallons.

Also, how much carbonated water are you adding? Just a 20oz bottle?


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> I've just always imagined that a pond is much larger than 20 gallons.
> 
> Also, how much carbonated water are you adding? Just a 20oz bottle?


Container ponds are as big or as small as the container you use. 15-30 gallon plastic totes are popular, as well as half barrels, water troughs, and as I'm using, large pots with no holes (or plugged holes) in the bottom. Seen some really cute ones that were less than 1 gallon even.

I was thinking about a liter. Mostly because that's how it's sold here and I don't want leftovers


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I doubt it will be effective at killing algae. Algae uses CO2 as well. 

Why not grow more plants and have them out compete the algae, or use peroxide or excel to tame it?


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Zapins said:


> I doubt it will be effective at killing algae. Algae uses CO2 as well.
> 
> Why not grow more plants and have them out compete the algae, or use peroxide or excel to tame it?


I've tried, but frankly the algae grows faster than the plants. And when I tried cutting out the light by adding floating plants, I realized how much I dislike raccoons. They look cute and cuddly, but when they eat $20 of plants that were just about to bloom, GRRR!

Also, I'm moving shortly, and part of what determines if I can set up the pond again is how it looks. Fickle parents who don't understand the wonders of an algae-stuffed pond....


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

You're going to need more than a few bucks of soda. I'm guessing maybe a few 2L bottles for a 20G. 

Why not just nuke it with a small dose of peroxide. Less than a $1 if you're on a budget.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Down_Shift said:


> You're going to need more than a few bucks of soda. I'm guessing maybe a few 2L bottles for a 20G.
> 
> Why not just nuke it with a small dose of peroxide. Less than a $1 if you're on a budget.


Actually the price here would have been the same. Instead I went with the "remove and bleach dip plants, drain and dry pond" technique. I've yet to meet algae that could survive 24 hours dry in the sun here :icon_twis


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

That works also!! Nice dude


----------

